# [Spring] Referenced Bean not found



## byte (20. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Spring-Konfiguration der Übersichtlichkeit halber auf verschiedene XML-Dateien aufgeteilt. In der "Root"-Konfiguration importiere ich alle anderen XML-Dateien. Es funktioniert auch alles, aber wenn ich in einer XML eine Bean aus einer anderen XML referenziere, schmeisst Eclipse eine Warnung, dass die referenzierte Bean nicht gefunden wurde. Es funktioniert aber problemlos beim Ausführen. Ich nehme also mal an, dass das einfach an Eclipse liegt (benutze Spring IDE Plugin) oder kann man das irgendwie anders machen/ verhindern?

TIA byto


----------



## byte (20. Mrz 2008)

Kollege hats rausgefunden: in den Spring-Einstellungen unter Beans Validator die Bean Reference Rule deaktivieren.


----------



## sry (24. Apr 2008)

es führt nur dazu das der Fehler nichtmehr angezeigt wird. 

Korrekt wäre:
Du musst ein Spring config set erstellen (Projekt -> Eigenschaften -> Spring) in dem du alle files zusammenfasst die du durch imports zusammenfasst.
Danach kann eclipse das korrekt validieren, daher er findet auch die referenzen auf andere files

lg Oliver


----------

